# PS3's GPU Redesigned



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

PS3’s GPU 45nm redesign results in reduced power consumption 










April 22nd, 2010 at 11:47 am -Sony said that the PlayStation 3 Slim would result in the company finding profit on the system. Despite a $100 price drop, the console’s slim repackaging would not only let the hardware break even, but also eventually result in profit for every console sold. Sony may have achieved that, as we can now confirm that Sony has reduced the console’s RSX GPU to 45nm from its previous 65nm chip design.
The advantages of such a reduction in chip size are numerous. A 45 nano-meter chip results in reduced power usage, is less likely to overheat and will require less cooling. Though the Yellow Light of Death is not as common on PS3 Slims, the RSX’s new chip size will also reduce such a possibility, making the new model more reliable. It joins the current 45nm Cell processor.
The PS3 Slim model number that now includes the 45nm RSX is CECH-2100A. It features a number of adjoining changes. As is expected, this model’s heatsink has been simplified in comparison to the CECH-2000A (with the 65nm RSX). The new model’s power supply weighs 30g less at 412g and is quite a contrast to the original 60GB PS3’s 815g power supply. The console’s cooling unit has also seen a reduction in weight and size, at 408g compared to the CECH-2000A’s 545g. A number of adjoining chips around the RSX have been removed, no doubt resulting in significant cost reductions.
Japanese website PocketNews carried out the strip down, and also provided a number of power usage comparisons with the previous 120GB PS3 Slim model. The results are as follows:

*Model name: CECH-2000A *
*
XMB Menu (Still wallpapers) 76W 

XMB Menu (Main Theme) 83-86W 

FFXIII game event scene 96-107W* 
* 
FFXIII game menu 83-84W 

BD playback 88-91W 

Power Off (Stand-by) 9W * 
 *
 
Model name: CECH-2100A*
*
XMB Menu (Still wallpapers) 67W

XMB Menu (Main Theme) 71W

FFXIII game event scene 78-83W* 
* 
FFXIII game menu 74W

BD playback 77-78W

Power Off (Stand-by) 9W* 
 
 
上カバーを開けたとこ ろ
基本的な構造はCECH-2000Aと同じでBDドライブも変更なし。見た目の違いは無線アンテナ線の取り回しぐらい。

電源ユニットを外したと ころ 
電源ユニットを外すとヒートシンクを見ることが出来ます。

CECH-2100Aの ヒートシンク

こちらが前モデル CECH-2000Aのヒートシンク
アルミの支柱がなくなってフィンだけになり構造が簡略化されています。
 
電源ユニットの型番は EADP-200DB
AC INPUT 100-240V 2.6-1.0A 50/60Hz
DC OUTPUT +12V 16A, +5.5V 0.9A
CECH-2000Aの電源ユニット容量は、AC INPUT 100-240V 3.2-1.2A 50/60Hz、DC OUTPUT +12V 18A, +5.5V 0.9Aだったので容量が小さくなっています。
また電源ユニットの重量は412gでした。CECH2000Aの電源ユニットは442gだったので30gの軽量化です。
ちなみに初代 60GBモデルの電源ユニットは815gでした。
 
冷却ファンは日本電産 製でDC12V 1.67A
以前分解したCECH-2000Aと形状と定格が違うけれど、PC Watchが分解したCECH-2000Aと同じ形状のようです。

ファンを外した状態
シールドの板金は基板上側が282g、下側が164g、前モデルは未計測。でも数十g軽くなってるはず。
 
冷却ユニット、右側が Cell/B.E.用、左がRSX用
冷却ユニットのビス穴位置が異なるため前モデルとの互換性はなし。
CECH-21000Aの基板とCECH-2000Aの冷却ユニットを組 み合わせて最強に強まったPS3を作ろうと思ったのに…。
 
重さは408gと前モ デルから137gも軽量化
歴代モデルの冷却ユニット(ファン含む)の重量
20/60GBモデル(CECHA00) ：805g
40GBモデル (CECHH00) ：725g
80GBモデル(CECHL00) ：625g
120GBモデル(CECH-2000A)：545g
120GB モデル(CECH-2100A)：408g
 
基板裏側、コード名は SUR-001
初代COK-001から数えて8世代目の基板。
基板の面積は前モデルから少しだけ小さくなってます。
 
Cell/B.E.と RSX実装箇所の裏側
 
基板表面
前モデルでは基板表と裏にそれぞれ2枚ずつ、合計で4個搭載されていたRSX用のプロードライザがなくなって、高分子Al電解コンデンサとMLCC に置き換わっています。
この変更はかなりのコストダウンに繋がっていると思われます。
 
また、Cell/B.E.に接続されているエルピーダメモリ製のXDR DRAMが従来の512Mbit×4個から1Gbit×2個になっています。

ELPIDA製の 1Gbit XD DRAM EDX1032BASE
 
Cell/B.E. CXD2992AGB
CECH-2000Aと型番同じ。

RSX CXD5300AGB 

* 
A significant reduction of approximately 15 per cent. In comparison, the original 60GB PS3 beast consumed a massive 160W when playing Blu-rays. Averaging under 80W even when playing a game, this new PS3 model will make your wallet happy. Not only will the new model reduce costs for Sony, it’ll reduce energy costs for you. Not bad.*

Source:PlayStation University
Pics Courtesy of: PocketNews


----------

